# Covered roaster tin



## Cold custard (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello

I have been searching online for a covered roasting tin.  Most importantly the lid must have little slits/holes in it to help prevent sweating and mainly brown the meat.  

The reason why I am looking for this is to help stop fat spitting all over the nooks and crannies of the inside of my brand new oven.

I've just spent the last 1hr 30mins furiously scrubbing away the muck from just the last week of use.

There must be a cooking accessory that could save me from this laborious work every week.

Does such a thing exist? If so what is the correct name?

Thank you


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 27, 2011)

Does your brand new oven have a self-cleaning feature?


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 27, 2011)

Lisk / Granite Wear?


----------



## GLC (Nov 27, 2011)

Like this?

Prime Pacific Stainless Steel High Domed Oval Roasting Pan with Rack | Overstock.com

I mean, other than cutting vents into the one-time use foil roaster lid.


----------

